# Specialized P3 for Trail



## joeyjoedotorg (Oct 20, 2006)

I bought myself a p3 frame as a pumptrack, dj & urban shredder build and I'm wondering if I can figure out a way to make it trail friendly too. Ideally I'd be able to stick a double crankset on there. Anyone done this? It's a 2009 P3 frame.

-Joe


----------



## Saddle Up (Jan 30, 2008)

Specialized has had versions of that frame set up with 1x drive train, you might want to get a chain tensioner/derailleur hanger from a Specialized dealer if it's not already installed on your bike. I wouldn't bother with a front derailleur, your not going to be seated in the saddle grinding up hills in your granny gear on that bike.


----------

